# Peterboro' Show



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Just a reminder that pre-booking for Peterboro Show closes to-day.........


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Hymmi 
Thanks for the reminder i was going to leave it till easter to book!!  Bring your cameras folks this will be our first rallyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Geo&Pam "The Lady of the MH"
Booked to day


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geo,

Glad you made it then,as Warners are strict about anyone that isn't pre-booked joining us on the rally field.

Could you add your name to the rally section at the bottom of the home page please....... and look forward to meeting you both,know you will have a great time with this friendly lot.


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

we are going as day visitors on the Friday, haven't got the time to spare to camp unfortunately


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi kipperkid,

If you get chance come over and say hello and have a cuppa with us,sure we will be around,.......you can't miss us we will have the huge yellow MHF's banner flying.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

No chance of getting tickets for Saturday night though, sold out.

So much to see, so much to do and if the social life is not a blur, I'll try and pop over to say hi.

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well after rejigging a few things I am attending as well now 

Im booked in MHF Allocation and added my name to the rally thing here Jean


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi peedee,

Please try to come and say hello then,will be nice to meet you.

Hi nuke,

Have just been to Tesco's and was text'd this as a news flash 8O glad you can make it...........all on best behaviour now then :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> was text'd this as a news flash


lol its not that big a deal is it 

I'm just attending, you and Jacquie etc are in charge of rallies 
lol i will partake of some vino though with everyone this time though and ensure i get around to put names to faces as i was simply too busy at the York show last time.


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

Thanks hymmi,

Suspect after trotting round the show for a few hours, a cuppa will sound VERY appealing!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hymmi 
Have i done it right ? cant find anywhere to put name so clicked on i will be going and the number went up from 45 to 46 is that what you wanted just to get Numbers :? 
Geo


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi kipperkid,

........stretch to a biscuit too 8) 

Hi Geo,

That's it,thanks,see you there 

Please don't forget ifyou want a pennant i will have them with me but if you want your nickname on let me know soon...........just pm me with details.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Just to let you all know, the showground is looking particularly fetching today. The ground is medium to firm and there is beaming sunshine  .. now just gotta hope this wind blows itself out ... my van is rocking! 8O


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

A couple of members have asked about coming to the show on Wednesday,but of course cannot get in,Ladyj has just told me she has booked into a C.C.cl. site 1/4ml from the showground from the 18th till the show,on an unofficial part of the farm.

I have just rang and spoken with Paddy at Mound Lodge Hill Farm.Chesterton.Peterborough.PE7 3UH.01733 236771 [email protected] ........and he has room for about 20 vans on a grass car park,level but undulating in parts,has a loo,tap is on cl.£4.50 per night...........so if anyone would like to stopover before show please give him a ring.You do not have to be a C.C. member for this,his official site which has electric is full.

He would also be happy for us to hold a rally there.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Thanks Jean!! IF we can go early as indeed we hope to then we will give him a ring and see if we can stay but probably will be full by then!!


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana,

Sure LadyJ and Sealady would be pleased to see you,he seems to have loads of room and was very helpfull.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I am staying at Paddy's at the moment ... is a top bloke :0) I am here for the month. I stay here all the time. Has a good view of P'boro from the road.

If anyone rolls up and stays here before the show, let me know and i'll come a knocking. CI Riviera P with Garage, parked on the CL. Probably have a staffie (called bodie) wandering round outside - on a tether. Don't be scared of her .... she's only a pup and would do anything for some fuss!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Does Bodie like yorkies?!! :roll: Two mad yorkies at that!! 
If work allows we are hoping to stay a night at least prior to the show ...we have a Hymer S520 reg no. P5 HYM. Seems like a nice site there! :lol: Ana x


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ana, 

Bodie loves Yorkies - they are smaller than her so she feels secure - ha ha.

I'll keep an eye out for you, no doubt bodie will let me know when you arrive 

Paddy has a couple of dogs too - Collies that roam the farm. They don't bother other dogs though and tend to keep their distance. You only tend to see them when they are running over the field chasing Paddy.


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee Tickets have arrived today can't wait. Looking forward to meeting you all. 


Joan and Peter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Leigh,

We shall be there on the Tuesday have the kettle on, you can't miss us Swift Gazelle F61 P88 POT, & a Swift Kontiki which is Sealady we also have 2 Yorkies.


Hi Ana,

Shall we save you a pitch :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hiya ladies, do your yorkies like other yorkies, cos we might be bringing our little yorkie bitch.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

If anyone who has booked with us has the misfortune to not be able to come to the show,would they please be kind enough to let me know as we have three members who missed the closing date for booking and cannot rally with us now who could use the tickets,thanks..........


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean

I dont think you would be able to use other peoples tickets as they have part of your registration on them now


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Wurz

we ahve booked onto Paddies for the tuesday and wednesday. Look forward to meeting you hopefully

stewart, shona and jessica


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi hymmi, well after two unanswered pms, am really wondering if you not talking to me, eeek wot av i done, my question was how much would a pennant be, with raine and ade on? thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ranie,

I'm sure Jean isnt ignoring you maybe she hasnt had your pm, has it left your outbox yet?

Pennants are £13.50 or £17.50 with name added plus postage or collect at a rally free :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine,

I have not had a pm from you at all sorry......i will send you one now.

Thanks Jac


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Raine

Are you putting a subject in the header of the PMs? They won't go if you haven't entered a subject!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hiya LadyJ, Sealady, stewart, shona and jessica!

Its going to be fun to meet you all! I can see Paddy's being real busy that week :lol: 

I can see Bodie is going to be in Yorkie heaven too


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Leigh 


just rang Paddy and confirmed by email will be joining you all on Tuesday I will bring the money for the silver screens. We can have a little rally as I will have the Motorhomefacts banner with me.

Chris


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hiya, lady j , well i checked my outbox  (didn't know i had one, and found 3 letters in there ,not one for hymmi tho, ) does it mean these weren't sent? and how can i get them out now! and if they aren't in there does it mean they went somewhere, cos hymmi didn't get them , there not in the outbox, i probably didn't put anything in the subject box, so are the flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyying round the ether now? 
not long now we beeeeeeeeeeeeee offf next wednesday, when we get our van back ( yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees we lent it to friends they are down in kingsbridge ( a place dear to our hearts for 20 odd years) at the mo, and when they bring it back we are off to hm don't know yet, but want wild sea, cheap parking, and quiet, then its home the following tues, and then off to lincoln on the thursday ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
aren't we well BLESSED!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O dear Raine I hope its Peterborough you are heading for and not Lincoln or else you will be in the wrong place :roll: As to your pm's I should do another one and remember to put a name and a subject on it. :lol: then maybe it might get to Hymmi with a bit of luck.

Jacquie


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

storeman said:


> Hi Leigh
> 
> just rang Paddy and confirmed by email will be joining you all on Tuesday I will bring the money for the silver screens. We can have a little rally as I will have the Motorhomefacts banner with me.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

Glad to hear you are coming to Chesterton first. Will be a a lot easier than me having to carry the screens to the show! 

See you on the Tuesday.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

yo ladyj,  yep its p'borough not lincoln. tho we will be going there too, and hymmi got back to me, thanks raine


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Well looks like you will be haveing some fun at Paddy's first.

I am taking some pennants in tomorrow to have user names put on,please please let me know if you want one doing so i can get them sorted and bring them with me to Peterboro.

Raine have sent you pm with my details.......


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we are sitting here in Paddys rally field, on grass but very firm, no probs. for the biggest RV's, and I can get 3G on the data card, "internet heaven" 

For anybody who doesn't know 3G is a much faster mobile phone connection, thats being slowly rolled out over britain and europe, its very close to broadband speeds.

Olley


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We are off now to showground,looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi we are sitting here in Paddys rally field, on grass but very firm, no probs. for the biggest RV's, and I can get 3G on the data card, "internet heaven"
> 
> For anybody who doesn't know 3G is a much faster mobile phone connection, thats being slowly rolled out over britain and europe, its very close to broadband speeds.
> 
> Olley


Hi Olley, we are at Paddy's too. Sorry I didn't get to meet you today, I think I met everyone else except you and Wilbur. Hope to see you at the show. I am working tomorrow! 

I too am on 3G, blissful isn't it! There is a mast in the distance if you look past the barns behind you! Its glowing red .. can't miss it :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi leigh that's probably because its "radio-active" :lol: 

Think I might have upset ladyj as I told her we are going with the ARVE! bit worried incase she sets the dogs on me :lol:

Olley


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Think I might have upset ladyj as I told her we are going with the ARVE! bit worried incase she sets the dogs on me :lol:
> 
> Olley


You got to take care Olley, that Teddy can give you a nasty suck! :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just back from the show and put the van to bed.

Great weekend, many thanks to hymmi, Dave and other helpers for all the hard work that makes it go so well.

Thanks to you all for your company, and a special thanks to Budget Motorhome Insurance!

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just added a section to the Rally gallery for this meet and posted a few photos... im sure everyone else has loads to add... can't wait to see them all. Had a great time, spent loads and said hello to quite few people... to those I missed, i'll catch you next time round!


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Many thanks to all from Muriel and Colin, we had a great weekend and enjoyed the company very much. We hope to manage another "get together" again soon


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice photos, I spotted our duck 8O :lol:


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Special thanks must go to Dave and Jean for all their efforts-still have £20 if they want to sell!! Great to meet friends old and new-hope i didn't bore too many with my sailing tales! Hope to see you again soon


Leapy

Always sailing into the sunset-and sometimes capsizing!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Me and the Mrs are just back from the rally. Had a great first time and now looking forward to Newbury. Thanks to all who took the time to talk to us newbies.

Dave & Edwina

656


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Thanks again to Dave and Jean, another fantastic rally.
Hope you got my note.

The weather was ok but could have been a bit warmer in the evening.
The gazeebo was a brilliant idea but could we have a whip round for a patio heater next?? can you hear me?? ARE YOU LISTENING BUDGET??

The show was excellent but very heavy on the purse, I got all on my shopping list but just managed to escape buying the electric bikes, they had sold out, shame!!!

Bye the way Keith the awning looked good.

Great to meet so many of you again and we are looking forward to the next one.

Angie................


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Had a great time at the Peterborough Show and rally,thanks to Dave and Jean for all their hard work.

It was lovely to meet everyone again, and also make new friends.

Dave (Nuke) I forgot to curtsey when I was introduced to you   Thank you for creating such a great club, I know it will continue to give information and pleasure to a lot more people in the future. 

Lesley and Alan


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Back home  .......Had a great time , nice to meet everyone and those we did,nt catch up with c u next tme :lol: 
Big thanx to all those that helped with the sat. dish managed to catch the second half of the football and watch the mighty LIVERPOOL stuff Chelsea........Hopefully see everyone real soon......cheers Mark


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks big time to all the people involved with organising this rally.... Great job done by all.
To those we met, we really enjoyed your company and to those we have yet to meet, we can't wait :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Great to see friends old and new and Vic :wink: :wink: 

Cya all soon

Keith & Sharon

Ps Thanks for the compliment Anne


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Our thanks too*

We have arrrived home safely and had a great time at the Rally. Sorry that I was unable to socialise, but that is the way MS is sometimes - hopefully I will be more able at the next show. Lovely to see you Jean and Dave and thanks for the effort - great spot to park. Keith, I had some questions about the Hymer which I forgot to mention - so I will write a list next time!! Just picking your brains actually.....

Hope everyone arrived home safely - we were home in four and half hours, much better than the trip up. I do think Terry might have avoided falling asleep on Saturday in the sun - he looks as if he has been to Bali!!

Sundial


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Had a great time, thanks to the marshalls you did a great job


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all

We had a great time it was nice to meet everyone thanks to Jean and Dave for the organization of the rally. Hope to meet up with you all again.


Chris and Pearl


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Dave and Jean for a great weekend.

Yet again we met some really nice people (Gaspode for showing us round his van and Nomad for the info on Portugal).

Thanks again
Phil & Jan


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Big thanks*

Cheers guys, good to put some faces to some names.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Thanks once again to Jean & Dave for a brilliant rally you really know how to do it. Enjoyed meeting everyone and looking forward to the next one.
See you all soon

R/M


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Many thanks to Jean and Dave for excellent rally, Dave really takes his marshalling to heart and does a superb job of it.

Thanks also to Budget Insurance for their excellent contribution of the gazebo and banner for use at Rallies. They also intend to give us some documentation and advertise on the site so you will get a chance to see their new motorhome insurance policies when its time to renew.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

A great weekend spent in the company of fellow MHF members  A special mention for Jean and Dave, many thanks for organizing the rally 8) 

Anne


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Great rally . . . didn't spend as much as I thought I would [wanted a gennie but was talked out of it by friends, wanted a refillable LPG cylinder at £110 but again was talked out of it as I'm informed that BP are 'producing' one cheaper [no details yet] - DID buy a flag pole & welsh flag & had my windows security etched] so all in all saved some ££ and had a good time.
Like other posts, I'd like to thank the organisers & "see you all again" to other MHF motorhomers we met [+ Keith & Sharon :lol: ]
vic & Sylvia


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry for delay in replying,pc was down when we arrived home and took a few days to get sorted.

Thanks for all the lovely comments,sorry we were a bit squashed in,but after many calls to Warners they still did not give us extra space i asked for......i thought it was a great spot though and asked if we can have the same area next year.

It was great to meet everyone again and to meet lots of new faces,what a bonus the gazebo was,...thanks for putting the pic up Dave,Budget insurance have been on and had a look and were impressed.Richard and Mary are taking it to Newbury,thanks both.....thanks to nuke for the use of your genny,thanks to to Tramp,GypsyRose,Lesleylil,nuke for all the wine,beers and treats you gave it was appreciated.

We really enjoyed marshalling our first rally at Peterborough and thanks to everyone for joining us and making it such a success.Thanks Angie and Anne for lovely notes left on the van,sorry we missed you.

The only downside was rubbish left on the rally area that Dave,i and qe2 carried in the rain on Sunday evening to the skips

comment removed by Admin


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Hymmi


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You weren't the only ones with limited space, we were also squeezed in a bit this time. Perhpas the attendance at these shows is on the increase with the inevitable consequences. When out and about I scanned the horizion for MHF penants and never saw one? A day visitor spotted mine though and came and asked where you were. Couldn't help him.

peedee


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm sorry that there was some rubbish left . . more by accident that intention I'm sure, collectively we're 'clean' people not common 'travellers', but if rubbish was left intentionally - shame on whoever it was.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

don't know if you saw my other post, so i will say it again

cheers hymmi, it was lovely to meet you, i like you! and for the few others we met as well, hi, thanks hymmi for my pennent, its great, and goes well on my new pole, and pirate wind sock! thank you for making us both so welcome, and for the tea and biscuits. Cheers! raine & ade


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Hymmi for a great weekend at Peterborough just got home after travelling about for a week

Peter and Joan


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Artona,

Nice to meet you,Shonna and your lovely smiling baby girl.

Hi peedee,

Shame you and camoyboy didn't manage to find us,i find it odd that the rally officials don't have maps showing where each club is parked,a few had trouble finding us,for future reference if we can keep same spot it was outside gate 4 opp.the golf driving range..

Hi Vic,

Apart from that the rally area was spotless and we would like to say thanks for that.

Hi Raine,

Well it was just lovely to meet you both after knowing you for so long on here without meeting,what a great couple,glad you liked the pennant,we will all spot you now :roll: 8) and you were more than welcome to the tea and biccies,thankyou for taking time out to come and spend an hour with us,have you seen the pics?nice one of you and Ade


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hymmi
I have just seen this mention of rubbish left and sent you a PM, however I feel that I should also post here as well.

If the reference to the left rubbish is directed at me for leaving the cardboard tube and box that our awning came in, then I have to publically appologise unreservedly for the fact that you, Dave and Mark had to clear it away (especially in the rain).

Before departing I spoke to the security guy on the gate and asked where to take it and he said that all the skips were full up so I should leave it tucked up close to the fence and it would be cleared away later when the skips were emptied.
I did as instructed and left the cardboard tucked up tight to the fence.
If I did wrong then, again, I do sincerely appologise to you and to MHF for looking like a traveller by leaving my trash behind, however as said I was only doing what I had been told to do.

I hope this clears this matter up.

Keith


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Thanks for pm.

I hope this clarifies things as i took the security guy a coffee over i saw the boxs,i did not know who had left them,that was not the issue,i said about it to the guy and he never said a word,if he had then it would have been clear,he just shook his head,so we picked it up and took it to the skips and still he said nothing,i did take pics of it and yes we were upset at having to carry it up to the skips,someone did say just leave it.....but the last thing we wanted was any complaints to Warners about rubbish left on our area after all we were responsible as the marshalls and that is our job to make sure the site is left clear and that is what we did.

This was nothing personal Keith and i apologise if you thought it was,it was the rubbish that was the issue,i just wanted to show this was not the way to leave a rally area by the pics.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

*Very relieved!*

So glad to read your explanation Keith; whilst I would never have raised the subject I was parked closed enough to notice the Regent's 'droppings' and felt that this was completely out of character with the person who was kind enough too help me with the several queries that I have had.

I've banged my head against the wall a few times in contrition


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I had a look round but couldnt find you, maybe my sight is getting worse

Warners are reported to be limiting the space allocated for clubs at these shows so you need to book early to ensure mhf have a decent amount of space, 
bear this in mind with York looming it will help Rally CoOrdinators get a decent area


----------

